# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  ma tourterelle s'affaiblit

## emaho

Depuis une semaine je trouve qu'elle a perdu de sa vitalité. Elle  arrivait à voler environ à 1.50 avec son aile cassée maintenant, elle ne  le fait plus et cherche des supports plus bas ou bien elle n'y arrive  pas et tombe. 
Elle reste toujours sur son perchoir mais cela elle le fait depuis le début en septembre que je l'ai trouvée.

Elle  se toilette un peu moins. Le liquide de ses fientes est légèrement  vert. Il me semble qu'elle tremble un peu. En tous cas , au sol elle  recherche la proximité du chauffage.

Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec une tourterelle, c'est mon premier sauvetage. je ne sais pas si c'est une jeune ou vielle, comment on fait pour le savoir environ? Cela m'éviterait de trop la pousser à se remuerr(!!)

Je me fais peut être trop de soucis

----------


## Lady92

l attitude de ton oiseau n est pas normale... et laisse penser qu elle est malade. 
Ne peux tu consulter un veto aviare ou Nac? 
En attendant de consulter, mets la au chaud, dans une petite cage, avec une temperature constante et a l abri des courants d air pour lui permettre de garder son energie.
Ne la force pas a voler.
Mange t elle? 
N est elle pas en mue?  la mue fatigue beaucoup les oiseaux.

----------


## emaho

Merci Lady pour ta rapidité!
Je vais essayer de trouver un véto, téléphoner si celui dont j'ai l'adresse peut soigner une tourterelle. J'arrète donc de la forcer à voleter et la garde au chaud. Elle n'a pas besoin de cage car elle dort sur un panier lui servant de nid. Elle mange bien.

Pas de mue pour l'instant. 
Je vais essayer de mettre une photo. Là on voit l'aile cassée qui pend

----------


## lucile67

oh ce qu'elle est jolie, j'ai eu un couple de tourterelles qui nous ont pris en amitié et qui ont vécu 10 ans en liberté mais près de nous, j'adore ces oiseaux . Et oui tout dépend de l'age qu'elle a, j'espère que tu vas trouver un véto pour elle, A bientôt pour les nouvelles

----------


## Lady92

Je ne connais pas particulierement les tourterelles, mais les signes preoccupants chez les oiseaux sont la baisse d activite, quand ils dorment plus que d habitude avec souvent la tete sous l aile, plumage ebouriffe,  posture en boule, recherche de chaleur, souvent au sol et non sur les perchoirs, baisse ou disparition de l appetit... tu fais bien aussi de surveiller les fientes, pour celui qui s y connait elles peuvent donner de bonnes indications.
On recommande souvent d isoler le malade au chaud dans une petite cage avec boisson et nourriture a proximite, pour lui eviter de depenser son energie a maintenir sa chaleur, a voler...
Pour le changement de coloration des fientes lui as tu donne quelque chose de different a manger?  De la verdure? 
Es tu renseigne sur une bonne alimentation pour les tourterelles? Souvent les gens pensent que graines et eau suffisent ce qui est loin d etre le cas. Je ne connais pas les besoins specifiques aux tourterelles mais assures toi de bien faire ce qu il faut a ce niveau.
Une petite cure de vitamine pourrait aussi peut etre lui faire du bien.
Elle est toute jolie, j espere qu elle sera bientot de nouveau en pleine forme

----------


## Columba

Quelle jolie petite turque  :: 

Oui cure de vitamines (Tonivit par ex) + vermifuge (Capizol est l'un des plus faciles à trouver en pharmacie...). Lorsqu'on a un oiseau malade, c'est la première chose à laquelle il faut penser, les vers et autres parasites internes sont très fréquents. 

Effectivement il ne faut pas donner que des graines et de l'eau à une tourterelle, où elle finit par être carencée. Il leur faut des blocs minéraux pour pigeons à picorer pour le calcium essentiellement, et pour ma part je leur donne de la patée universelle Versel* Lag* et des végétaux frais hachés très finement une fois par semaine, comme des bouts de carotte, pomme, pissenlit du jardin, salade etc, saupoudrés de levure de bière, éventuellement des vers de farine coupés en morceaux en petite quantité. 

Autre chose, si ta tourterelle vit en intérieur, il faut absolument qu'elle ait de la vitamine D dans son alimentation (les patées pour oiseaux du commerce sont très souvent supplémentées). Certains utilisent également des lampes spécialement conçues pour les oiseaux : http://www.fermedebeaumont.com/lampe...aux-p-993.html
Si tu peux la mettre de temps en temps dans une volière ou une cage dehors pour qu'elle prenne le soleil, c'est bien aussi. 

Bon courage pour trouver un véto compétent, il faut souvent voir du côté des véto Nacs, les vétos classiques ne connaissent pas grand chose aux oiseaux.

----------


## emaho

La voilà sur son panier durant les premières rencontres avec mon merle qui essaie de lui voler sa coupe d'eau!! (septembre)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lucile ta tourterelle a eu de la chance de vivre si longtemps près de vous! Cela prouve que près de chez toi il n'y a pas beaucoup de prédateurs, voitures et chats!!! Je pense que si les animaux sont nourris, blanchis, logés(!!) ils vivent plus longtemps!! ::

----------


## emaho

> Quelle jolie petite turque 
> 
> Oui cure de vitamines (Tonivit par ex) + vermifuge (Capizol est l'un des plus faciles à trouver en pharmacie...). Lorsqu'on a un oiseau malade, c'est la première chose à laquelle il faut penser, les vers et autres parasites internes sont très fréquents. 
> 
> Effectivement il ne faut pas donner que des graines et de l'eau à une tourterelle, où elle finit par être carencée. Il leur faut des blocs minéraux pour pigeons à picorer pour le calcium essentiellement, et pour ma part je leur donne de la patée universelle Versel* Lag* et des végétaux frais hachés très finement une fois par semaine, comme des bouts de carotte, pomme, pissenlit du jardin, salade etc, saupoudrés de levure de bière, éventuellement des vers de farine coupés en morceaux en petite quantité. 
> 
> Autre chose, si ta tourterelle vit en intérieur, il faut absolument qu'elle ait de la vitamine D dans son alimentation (les patées pour oiseaux du commerce sont très souvent supplémentées). Certains utilisent également des lampes spécialement conçues pour les oiseaux : http://www.fermedebeaumont.com/lampe...aux-p-993.html
> Si tu peux la mettre de temps en temps dans une volière ou une cage dehors pour qu'elle prenne le soleil, c'est bien aussi. 
> 
> Bon courage pour trouver un véto compétent, il faut souvent voir du côté des véto Nacs, les vétos classiques ne connaissent pas grand chose aux oiseaux.


Grand merci pour tous ces détails Aurore, j'avais lu sur un site spécialisé pour tourterelle (!) des conseils similaires aux tiens. J'avais alors rajouté la patée universelle que je donne à mon merle. Quant aux légumes, impossible, elle les laisse toujours de coté. Je viens de lui mettre des carottes et pommes coupées très fins à la place des graines. Je verrai en fin daprès midi si déjà elle y va une seule fois ::  
Pour le soleil j'étais aussi vigilante, je l'ai mise plusieurs fois au soleil sur _la véranda oiseaux_ aménagée spécialement pour eux et que je mets en photo pour donner éventuellement des idées. Du fait qu'il fait froid à 900m en suisse, j'ai arrété.

----------


## emaho

LADY je l'ai mise au chaud et je la laisse tranquille. je viens de changer sa nourriture on verra si elle y va. Elle est venue devant  a pris un morceau de pomme et l'a jeté!!!! Faudra que je lui trouve un bloc minéral..Aurore m'a fait tout un programme!! Voilà je vous ai inondé de photos, parfois ca vaut tout un disccours, celle ci c'est sa véranda vue d'un autre angle
Merciii pour ta réponse..

----------


## Lady92

Elle est superbe  :: 
Pour les legumes (mieux que les fruits) il faut perseverer chaque jour... Carottes, feuilles d epinard, feuilles de mache (bien laves pour les pesticides, engrais... et seches) sont de tres bons legumes a proposer.
Je te suggere de commencer par la carotte par exemple et de lui en presenter chaque jour, sous differentes formes : un jour rapee, le lendemain en lamelle, le surlendemain en rondelle.... elle finira par y gouter :-)

----------


## emaho

Lady, cela fait environ 5 h que je lui ai laissé ses carottes et pommes, elle n'a rien mangé!! J'ai remis des graines,,, elle s'est précipité. 
Tu as raison il faut que je persévère. Mais si je mélange le tout, je ne saurais jamais si elle en a mangé. 
Bon je te dirais ça dans une année!! ::

----------


## Columba

Les légumes je n'ai réussi à les faire accepter que mélangés à la patée universelle et à la levure de bière. J'en mélangeais qu'une toute petite quantité, que j'ai augmenté au fur et à mesure jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait au moins 50/50 de patée et de végétaux. Au début elles rechignaient à en manger mais maintenant dès que je leur mets, tout le monde rapplique et tout est consommé dans l'heure qui suit. Je leur en donne qu'une fois par semaine.
En fait je crois que je me suis répétée car tu es sur mon forum, je n'avais pas fait attention  :: 

Sinon pour la lumière la mettre dans la véranda ne change pas grand chose pour la vitamine D, le verre arrête les UV du soleil qui permettent de synthétiser cette vitamine... D'où l'idée de certains de mettre des lampes spéciales ou de supplémenter.

----------


## emaho

Voici quelques nouvelles: elle ne volette plus et je la garde sur son panier, près d'une source de chaleur en la faisant boire souvent: la seule chose facile car dés que j'approche la coupelle d'eau elle en prend. C'est plein d'homéopathie avec arnica, pyrogénium et belledadona, conseils gentiment offerts par Danielle Cela la maintient en attendant que j'obtienne les antibiotiques d'un véto loin de chez moi.
Donc l'infection ne progresse pas car elle mange, fait sa toilette...


quelques jours de plus ouf ::

----------


## Giemma

Comment va ta tourterelle?

----------


## emaho

> Comment va ta tourterelle?


 grrr comment cela se fait que je n'ai pas reçu d'alerte dans ma messagerie? bizarre, je te répondrai plus tard Gemma, je dois m'occuper de ma soeur qui va partir.. à plus

----------


## Giemma

d'accord, merci  :Smile:

----------


## emaho

Je continue parfois les légumes et elle les laisse. Bon il faudrait que je lui en mette chaque jour et à force elle y arrivera peut être un jour!

----------


## emaho

> d'accord, merci


 Giemma...
Cela fait déjà quelques jours que je suis retournée voir un autre vétérinaire qui m'a annoncé que l'infection était terminée et devant mon étonnement il  a fait une radio. La fracture est ressoudée par contre l'épaule a une ouverture de 5 mm environ. Quel soulagement! 
Elle a eu environ 3 semaines d'homéopathie dont 5 d'antibiotiques.
A force de l'avoir prise avec mes mains et ouvert le bec pour les soins elle a fini par me fuir. Je vais lui trouver une cage pour l'isoler par rapport aux chiens si je ne suis pas dans la pièce. Elle fait quelques pas pour aller manger...C'est peut être une grand mère!! :Smile: 

Bonne nuit!!

----------


## Giemma

Merci pour ces nouvelles. C'est déjà bien qu'il n'y ait plus d'infection et tu arriveras sans doute à regagner sa confiance petit à petit. Le véto ne pouvait pas estimer son âge? Enfin, je ne sais même pas si c'est possible avec une tourterelle.
Prends bien soin d'elle  ::

----------


## emaho

Cohabitation entre ma podenca et ma Toutou aujourd'hui!!!
Giemma, non aucun a pu donner un age, mais vu qu'elle bouge peu... Merci à toi pour ton intérêt!!

----------


## kabou94

Elle ne serait pas aveugle ?
l'une de mes tourtes est aveugle, elle est toujours au sol près des graines...

----------


## emaho

Non pas aveugle car si je m'approche elle file!!! elle vient près des graines quand elle a faim

----------


## Giemma

Ah oui, ça aurait pu être une bonne explication. Peut être est elle tout simplement âgée et qu'elle n'a plus assez de force pour bouger davantage.

----------


## emaho

oui j'en ai bien peur... mais bon elle aura une retraite heureuse ::

----------


## Giemma

merci pour ce que tu fais pour elle en tout cas  ::

----------


## emaho

::

----------


## krissou

Bonjour, je découvre ce post par hasard et j'aimerais bien savoir comment va cette petite tourterelle ?

----------


## emaho

> Bonjour, je découvre ce post par hasard et j'aimerais bien savoir comment va cette petite tourterelle ?


Les dernières nouvelles sont étonnantes. Un an environ après l'avoir sauvée, alors que je recevais l'escalier en bois commandé pour elle pour qu'elle puisse atteindre la fenêtre et aller prendre le soleil l'été, madame s'est mises à voler et se percher en haut d'un meuble!! Ceci malgré 2 fractures dont l'une ouverte d'un cm environ. Elles se sont ressoudées tant bien que mal j'imagine.
J'ai pensé un court instant à la remettre en liberté? mais où? à l'endroit où je l'ai trouvée? J'y suis retournée sans elle car trop indécise. et lààà à Arcachon dans le quartier où je l'avais trouvée voilà que je découvre un tourterelle morte au bord du trottoir..
Je vous mets des photos de son escalier.. désormais inutile

----------


## krissou

Ravie de savoir que la petite tourterelle a bien récupéré ! Les photos sont très jolies (et l'escabeau aussi...).
Pour ce qui est de la relâcher, ça ne semble pas très raisonnable dans la mesure où elle est maintenant apprivoisée et peu méfiante. Il n'est pas certain qu'elle arriverait à trouver sa nourriture.

----------


## Columba

Je suis super contente de savoir qu'elle revole ta pépette ! La relâcher me parait risquer, il faudrait qu'elle puisse effectivement retrouver un comportement sauvage. A moins de l'intégrer avec un groupe de tourterelles en volière dans un centre de soins, ça me semble fortement compromis. Après reste à voir pour elle son confort de vie, si elle passe son temps à se taper partout, il faudra réagir.

----------


## krissou

De toutes façons, la relâcher en plein hiver n'est pas envisageable. Et même en le faisant au printemps, cela doit se faire de façon progressive. Pour le moment, elle a l'air de se plaire chez toi, non ?

----------


## emaho

> De toutes façons, la relâcher en plein hiver n'est pas envisageable. Et même en le faisant au printemps, cela doit se faire de façon progressive. Pour le moment, elle a l'air de se plaire chez toi, non ?


Alors si cela doit être progressif, cela n'arrivera jamais car en suisse je n'ai pas encore vu de tourterelles. Oui elle se plait d'après plusieurs signes corporels, son chant, son appétit mais j'avais lu parfois des commentaires sur des forums qu'un animal est plus heureux en liberté et un véto qui m'avait dit "qu'un oiseau c'est fait pour voler".. ce genre d'avis qui incite à se culpabiliser

----------


## krissou

Je t'avoue que, moi aussi, pendant longtemps j'ai pensé qu'un oiseau était plus heureux dans la nature. Mais je n'en suis plus convaincue du tout. La vie d'un oiseau en liberté, surtout en ville,  est un stress permanent : difficultés pour se nicher, difficultés pour trouver sa nourriture, crainte permanente des prédateurs, etc.. Je pense que ta tourterelle est mieux chez toi, d'autant plus qu'elle est en semi-liberté et n'est pas confinée dans une cage. Donc tu n'as pas à culpabiliser, bien au contraire.

----------


## Giemma

De toute façon, on ne peut pas raisonner "au global". Il faut toujours se poser cette question au cas par cas, selon l'oiseau qu'on a recueilli, selon son état, etc... Quand l'oiseau a bien récupéré et qu'il n'est pas imprégné, il vaut mieux le relâcher. Perso, je privilégie toujours cette option en premier lieu. Mais ce n'est pas toujours possible. Ta tourterelle est très apprivoisée et comme l'a dit Aurore, hormis la réintégrer progressivement, la relâcher comme ça, sans préparation préalable, c'est presque la condamner à mort. Certes, elle n'est pas "libre", mais elle n'est pas en cage et elle a l'air plutôt serein. Si elle était stressée ou perturbée, tu le remarquerais dans son attitude.

----------


## krissou

Je pense que la tourterelle d'Emaho est trop imprégnée de l'homme. Même progressivement, ça me semble difficile qu'elle retrouve son âme sauvage.

----------


## krissou

Je viens de trouver ce blog très bien fait et très complet sur les tourterelles. A la fin, dans la rubrique "avis intéressants", des internautes confirment que relâcher une tourterelle apprivoisée c'est la condamner à une mort certaine. Donc Emaho, tu n'as plus de doutes à avoir...
http://www.fabrice-han.com/article-4749043.html

----------


## emaho

> Je viens de trouver ce blog très bien fait et très complet sur les tourterelles. A la fin, dans la rubrique "avis intéressants", des internautes confirment que relâcher une tourterelle apprivoisée c'est la condamner à une mort certaine. Donc Emaho, tu n'as plus de doutes à avoir...
> http://www.fabrice-han.com/article-4749043.html


merci beaucoup pour vos réponses réconfortantes! Je me demande aussi même dans la nature sans voiture, ce n'est pas garanti qu'une bête soit heureuse et en paix durant longtemps, entre la peur des prédateurs qui eux aussi doivent se nourrir et la recherche constante de la nourriture!!
Je pense aussi comme vous qu'elle semble heureuse bien que je n'y connaisse pas grand chose. Elle chante, fait sa toilette et chasse le merle qui lui pique sa nourriture. Nourrie, blanchie... :: 
Elle est restée quand même très sauvage, je ne peux toujours pas la toucher sinon elle me giffle avec son aile.. ce qui me fait vraiment rire.
Bref, aprés la vue de la tourterelle morte sur le même trottoir où je l'avais trouvée à arcachon, je n'ai pas de regret à la garder chez moi.. la ville c'est l'enfer pour les oiseaux comme le dit Krissou.
Je vous mets les photos du quartier où je l'ai trouvée, une année après une autre toutou butée par une voiture sans doute.
Merci pour le lien je vais aller le visiter!!

----------


## emaho

Voici un exemple d'environnement où a vécu ma toutou et où j'ai trouvé un autre corps en octobre. D'un coté de la route c'est idéal avec les arbres, les buissons et de l'autre, les voitures qui passent.
On aperçoit ma podenca, sauvée de l'enfer espagnol...

----------


## krissou

Merci Emaho pour les photos. Quand je vois à quoi ressemble le quartier, je pense que ce n'est vraiment pas le genre d'endroit qui convienne pour une tourterelle. C'est sûr qu'elle est bien mieux dans l'univers que tu lui offres.

----------


## emaho

> De toutes façons, la relâcher en plein hiver n'est pas envisageable. Et même en le faisant au printemps, cela doit se faire de façon progressive. Pour le moment, elle a l'air de se plaire chez toi, non ?


ouiii Krissou je n'ai plus de doute. Bonne année!!

----------


## krissou

Merci, bonne année à toi et à tes protégés ! Je suis rassurée que ta tourterelle reste chez toi (et elle aussi je pense !)

----------

